# petfinder - URGENT



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

This maltese/terrier mix was listed in petfinder.com as URGENT. I assume she'll only be there a few days before they put her to sleep. Please spread the word so that maybe this beautiful 2 year old dog can find a home. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11985562


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I hope she finds a home. Too far away for me.


----------

